# Nottinghams Yeast



## kungy (11/9/05)

Hi, i have made two brews with Nottinghams Yeast recently. 1 a All Grain Cream Ale, and a ESB APA wort kit, both made with nottinghams. No hitches at all, strong ferment, low fermet temp, no apparent infections at bottling.

The problem is both beers taste yuck, both somewhat drinkable, but they both still taste tart and green after a 1 1/2 months in the bottle. 

I have heard of people like the infamous Denny Conn say that Nottinghams gives a tart taste to beers, but he is way in the minority on US forums. I am sorely disappointed with the yeast, as a bitter i made with WLP005 at the same time as the others with exactly the same processes and equipment is a cracker of a beer and easily met my expecations.

What do you guys think may have gone wrong, or is the flavour profile of the yeast really that poor?

Cheers

Will

PS Boo, that cream ale was going to be in the NSW christmas case too


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/9/05)

I have used a fair bit of Nottingham.

I like it but others certainly find beers brewed with it end up very dry and dusty.

When brewing the beers with Nottingham I always mash on the high side, 69-70C.
The yeast is extremely attenuative and brings the gravity right down below 1010 is you mash at lower temps. At 69C the final gravity ends up at 1012 so the beer has some body.

There are a lot of UK micro's using Nottingham and from those beers I have tasted I would say it's a more than suitable yeast for English style ales.

C&B
TDA


----------



## kungy (12/9/05)

Thanks for that response TDA. I must say this seems a bit strange that there is no clear fault and that the first ever AG came out perfect and the next dodge. Next time round i will check my processes.

I think i will stick with at a minimum the US safale in the future, as i have been scared off nottinghams. 

Will


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/9/05)

Will,
I like Nott Ale dry yeast - It makes a great kit clone of Kilkenny with the Muntons Yorkshire Bitter kit and some extract and Goldings pellets. I've used this stuff recently and its a good dry yeast strain, IMHO...

Watch your fermentation temps - you may have fermented out of range and if it was high, you might have introduced fusels into the beer. Did you keep the brew around 18C? Did you rehydrate the yeast before pitching into the fermenter and if so, how warm was the water you rehydrated the yeast in?

TL


----------



## kungy (29/9/05)

I brewed pretty much in winter so ferment temp was 15-18 degrees. I rehydrated with water as per Dr Cones instructions, so 30-35 degrees. 

I'm sure its not fusels as it tastes disimilar to examples of fusels i have tasted previously. I will leave these badboys to age, and then take it from there. 

I have a AG APA on now, so i will use that as a guage of whether my sanitation practices have possibly slip, or it may have been a random event (if random describes it, perhaps an infection i had to have would be better), to realise i need to take more precautions, can't imagine where though.

Thanks for your reassurance that is a good yeast strain though.

Will


----------

